# ماجستير طبية حيوية جامعة حلب



## فداء (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اود ان استفسر من الاخوة اذا كان هناك برنامج ماجستير هندسة طبية حيوية في جامعة حلب ام لا ؟
واذا كان هناك كيف يمكن الالتحاق به وكم التكاليف لغير السوريين ؟
ارجو الرد باسرع وقت ممكن .
وتقبلوا فائق الاحترام:16:


----------



## المسلم84 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

على حسب علمي لا يوجد هندسة طبية سوى في جامعة دمشق
ومشان الالتحاق لازم اول شي تقدم امتحان لغة انكليزية, بعد النجاح تقدم على امتحان قبول الماجستير
ومشان التكاليف ما عندي علم 

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## glucose (15 سبتمبر 2008)

هناك هندسة حيوية في جامعة حلب وكما أعلم أنو كل سنة الطلاب بقدموا ماجستير لكل الفروع دون استثناء
أما بالنسبة لغير السوريين فبإمكانك تسأل رئاسة الجامعة أو حتى بالكلية نفسها بجاوبوك ان شاء الله
وبالتوفيق


----------



## bassel hatem (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
العضو الكريم 
لا يوجد هذا الاختصاص ضمن جامعة حلب بل هو حصريا في جامعة دمشق .ولكن يمكن تقديم الماجستير ضمن هذا المجال في قسم الهندسة الالكترونية بجامعة حلب تحت اشراف مجموعة من الاساتذة اخصائيين في الهندسة الطبية
ويجب على الجميع اجتيازامتحان اللغة الانكليزية اما بالنسبة للتكاليف فليس لدي معلومات


----------



## glucose (20 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم مبلا في هندسة حيوية بجامعة حلب وانا قريتها بالجريدة بمفاضلة الثانوية العامة
بس هيي مختلفة عن الهندسة الطبية لأنو مجموعها أقل من الهندسة الطبية بشي 10 علامات


----------



## omarin (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن يكون الاختصاص جديد بجامعة حلب هي السنة
لأني ما سمعت به من قبل 
ويوجد طلاب من حلب يدرسون في دمشق


----------



## فداء (21 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب كيف ممكن اتاكد وكم المصاريف بالله عليكم افيدوني
وهل الدراسة باللغة العربية ام الانجليزية


----------



## glucose (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بتخيل أنو لازم تروح على وزارة التعليم العالي بدمشق او مديرية التعليم العالي بحلب
أو تروح على كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية بحلب
هونيك ممكن يفيدوك كمان
وبتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## نسر صافيتا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

في هندسة حيوية بجامعة حلب افتتح هذه السنة أكيد الأسعا ر موكتير غالية فيكي أختي الكريمة تبعثي رسالة لصفحة وزارة التعليم العالي السورية و احصلي على كل المعلومات اللازمة والله الموفق


----------



## فداء (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بعثت رسالة منذ 3 اسابيع ولم يتم الرد عليها لذا ارجوا من الاخوة الذين لهم علاقة بهذه الجامعة السؤال لي من فضلكم وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمارالتعدين (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الزميلة العزيزة فداء كوني من خريجي جامعة حلب الهندسة الميكانيكية فأنني أجيبك وأقول لك يوجد ماجستير تأهيل في الهندسة الحيوية في جامعة حلب كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية وهناك شروط للقبول في هذا الماجستير وهي النجاح في عدة اختبارات تجرى للطالب مثل اختبار المقدرة اللغوي الانكليزية وفحص مهارات الحاسوب بالإضافة إلى فحص مقابلة من لجنة مختصة مؤلفة من بعض الدكاترة وهم اساتذة من قسم هندسة المواد وكلية الطب البشري بجامعة حلب بعد اجتياز هذه الامتحانات وتحقيق شرط المفاضلة أي معدل التخرج يتم القبول للقيد في هذا الماجستير طبعاً يحق لخريجي الهندسة الميكانيكة والهندسة الكهربائية والتقنية والمعلوماتية والميكاترونكس وخريجي الكليات الطبية التقدم لهذا الماجستير حيث يتم إغناء طلاب كليات الهندسة بالمواد الطبية اللازمة أما طلاب الكليات الطبية فيتم تزويدهم بالمواد الهندسية الضرورية.
أعود وأنوه إلى أن هذا الماجستير هو ماجستير تأهيل أي لا يمكن متابعة الدكتوراة بعده , مع العلم أن موعد التقدم لهذا الماجستير قد فات حالياً إلا أنه يمكنك التقدم إليه في العام القادم بإذن الله علماً أن تكلفة الدراسة في هذا الماجستير لغير السوريين هي حوالي مئة وستين ألف ليرة سورية لكل عام .
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كنتي عراقية فتستطعين الدراسة في جامعة حلب لان قسم هندسة تقنبات الأجهزة الطبية في العراق لديهم تعاملات و زمالات مع قسم الهندسة الطبية في حلب 
حسب معرفتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بيوكليك (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*للسائل عن ماجستير الهندسة الطبية بحلب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة للقائمين على هذا الموقع الطيب (بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير)

الأخت الكريمة فداء يوجد في حلب ماجستير هنسة طبية حيوية .
و وفقت بعون الله لأن أكون من طلاب الدفعة الأولى (انا طبيب أسنان لكن لدي اهتماماتي بالمجالات الهندسية)
يتقدم للماجستير فقط خريجي الكليات التالية (طب بشري- طب أسنان -صيدلة -هندسة كهربائية -هندسة ميكانيكية - هندسة معلوماتية )
يؤخذ سنويا خمسة طلاب فقط من كل اختصاص من الإختصاصات المذكورة آنفا .
المنهاج الذي يدرس يختلف ربما عن فرع هندسة التقنية الطبية في حلب(قسم الإلكترونيات الطبية االتابع لكلية الهنسة الكهربائية).
فهو لا يهتم فقط بالتجهيزات والتقنيات الطبية بل يتعداه الى مجالات أخرى كنمذجة البنى الحية والبدائل والتتقنيات الطبية ,وهذا المجال يتطلب معرفة ببراج التصميم والتحليل الإنشائي و أحيانا لغة برمجية واحدة على الأقل .
مجال آخر هو دراسة توافقية المواد والبدائل والأنظمة المركبة في العضوية الحية (أي توافقية بيوكيميائية ووظيفية و مورفولوجية و.......... )
يقدم مشروع في السنة الأولى (شخصيا البارحة فقط قدمت مشروعي ) , ويوجد مشروع بالسنة الثانية يفترض أن يكون أضخم وأكبر (كما و كيفا).
يعد تجربة جديدة في سوريا (من حيث أنه يجمع أصحاب المجال الطبي مع أصحاب المجال الهندسي) ,وهي فكرة خطيرة وستكون مثمرة وهادفة بإذن الله .
وعمل القائمون عليه طويلا حتى رأى هذا الماجستير النور , وفي كل حال نتمنى ان يثبت هذا الماجستير نجاحا في المستقبل القريب والبعيد .
فادعو لنا بالتوفبق وفقكم الله إلى كل خير

على فكرة هذا الماجستير هو ما جستير تأهيل وتخصص في الهندسة الطبية الحيوية و هو قسم تابع للهندسة الميكانيكية .

أخوكم د. محمد حسكل
dr.muhammad huskul



والله ولي التوفبق...السلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس مأمون طاهر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
أخي الكريم توجد هندسة طبية حيوية في جامعة حلب و هي ماجستير تاهيل و تخصص و انا أحد خريجين الدفعة الولى منها و أي استفسار آخر أنا جاهز إن شاء الله


----------



## المهندس مأمون طاهر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

في الرابط التالي بإذن الله تجدون مقدمة سريعة عن ماجستير الهندسة الطبية الحيوية في جامعة حلب بسوريا
http://www.aleppostudents.com/index.php?page=main2_cat&op=view_one&id=1542


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس مأمون


----------



## المهندس مأمون طاهر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

للحصول على أية معلومات عن ماجستير الهندسة الطبية الحيوية في جامعة حلب السورية يرجى عدمم التردد بالسؤال ... و بصراحة فهو إختصاص ممتع جداً حيث تم الدمج بين الطب و الهندسة ... لخدمة مواضيع عدة ... دراسة ميكانيك الجسم و حركاته و كذلك تصميم الأعضاء البديلة للجسم البشري و دراسة طرق إيصال الدواء و الإهتمال بدراسة المواد و مدى توافقيتها الحيوية مع الجسم البشري و غيرها من الواضيع الشيقة و من وجهة نظري فإن المستقبل سيكون مفتوحاً أمام هذا المجال الرفيع المستوى

م . مأمون خالد طاهر


----------

